# Out with the extended family



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

So sunday i took out Aslans mum and brother for a photo op (their owner had such crap pics i wanted some ok ones for me to keep)

The mum is quite standoffish but she was ok after a while,she is a Neopolitan mastiffXAmerican bulldog.....









War,Aslans handsome brother...









Mama again..









Now you can see where Aslan gets that serious look from!!









1 more...


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Since im on family members heres Blakes brother Gizmo...









And one of Aslan and Blake to compare to their family..

Aslan,his dad is a bullmastiff for those who didnt know..









Blake and Gizmo are both SBT,possibly from APBT bloodlines banned here..









War as a pup with Aslans Dad Bruno who has sadly passed away...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

They are all beautiful! Amazing how mum and brother look alike and Aslan is so much more wrinkly. And Blake's bro looks exactly like him.

Marge met up with her brothers, too, last week. I posted a picture thread with them all.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Its true MM,Aslan is much larger than those 2,he took on the Mastiff physique much more than them,his mum and bro are shorter and more tank like,i guess with mixes you just never know but i must admit i would love Aslan to look just how he is but be his mums colour.

Gizmo and Blake often pass each other on the street but want to kill each other sadly.

Awesome i'll go look for Marges thread.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

> Gizmo and Blake often pass each other on the street but want to kill each other sadly.


That stinks.  But I guess the most important thing is that Blake gets along with his house siblings, right?


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

For sure MM,Blake is almost like the house servant grooming the other two 24/7,sometimes you would never realise he had such a DA problem because he is so loving.

Him and Aslan have had a few scaps but nothing serious and nothing my vocal tone cant deal with,those 2 are very close indeed.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, I gasped at War, hes so handsome. Then I saw Aslan and almost fell over. They are all so beautiful! 

And I'm sorry about Bruno's passing.


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

That is so cool you have the opportunity to still see all of Aslan's and Blake's family. Max and Payton's breeders live hours and hours away. Blake's brother looks just like him, and while War and Mama are beautiful I think you got the handsomest one out of that bunch.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I would NOT change a thing about the big guy! He is one of the handsomest Mastiff's here (I know, he's a mix but still...). He always looks so on guard and alert and ready to take on the world for his little girl (which I'm sure he would!).

Mama and War look...for lack of a better word, mean where Aslan looks fierce...make sense?


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Mama and War look...for lack of a better word, mean where Aslan looks fierce...make sense?



Really? I thought the name War was kinda funny because I thought he looked so unintimidating compared to so many other dogs I've seen. That one of him smiling is about the most non meanest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Now that I look back at the photos, mean was the wrong word  But I think Aslan is the best looking one of the bunch...really I do Mr. P!


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Stunning dogs! I always look forward to your pictures. 

I'm also going to agree that Aslan is hansomest of 'em all. You're lucky I don't know where you live...


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Equinox: Well, he lives "across the pond" so you might have a bit of a hard time getting there


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow! Blake's brother really does look like him. I thought it was him til I read the caption.
War and Aslan's mama are both nice looking dogs. I wouldn't have expected anything else.  Aslan is a looker. I am partial to the buff and dark mask. If it were not for the slobber possibility, I would be sneaking him out of your house by the dark of night. I sadly have enough slobber now with my boy Carsten.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

BrittanyG said:


> Gorgeous dogs!!


Thank you



K9companions said:


> Wow, I gasped at War, hes so handsome. Then I saw Aslan and almost fell over. They are all so beautiful!
> 
> And I'm sorry about Bruno's passing.


Thanks K9C,Bruno was a real nice dog Aslan takes after him personality wise.



volleyballgk said:


> That is so cool you have the opportunity to still see all of Aslan's and Blake's family. Max and Payton's breeders live hours and hours away. Blake's brother looks just like him, and while War and Mama are beautiful I think you got the handsomest one out of that bunch.


Haha,i think i got the best boy too VB.
Many of Aslans siblings live nearby,his mum and bro live 5 minutes walk from me and his other brother Moss lives just up the street.

Aslan doesnt get on with them though im starting to think he thinks he is an SBT because he doesnt like large dogs the big fool.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I would NOT change a thing about the big guy! He is one of the handsomest Mastiff's here (I know, he's a mix but still... He always looks so on guard and alert and ready to take on the world for his little girl (which I'm sure he would!).
> 
> Mama and War look...for lack of a better word, mean where Aslan looks fierce...make sense?


Thanks Alpha,Aslans head is gona blow up here!!lol
I know what you mean but i agree with VB War is such a dufus,maybe thats because i know him,,his mama though she is actually not a very nice dog personality wise.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Now that I look back at the photos, mean was the wrong word But I think Aslan is the best looking one of the bunch...really I do Mr. P!


No problem Alpha i think Mama is mean to look at myself im very wary of her.
Aslan sends ya a big slobber kiss.



Equinox said:


> Stunning dogs! I always look forward to your pictures.
> 
> I'm also going to agree that Aslan is hansomest of 'em all. You're lucky I don't know where you live...


Thanks equinox,how is your GSD pup,growing i bet!!



alphadoginthehouse said:


> Equinox: Well, he lives "across the pond" so you might have a bit of a hard time getting there


Ha!! hope she can swim far eh.

Heres a few more pics....
Shes quite like a bandogge really


















and she can pull off the goofy look too...










War,he is a really nice pooch..he has a 24 hour smile 









ETA:

Thanks Inga,yes the slobber is something you have to learn to live with! ha
Aslans mum is about the same size as a Rott,she is 115lb,quite small compared to my boy who is 156lbs now.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Finally! I've been waiting for more pics of my favorite European crew 
I'd have to agree with everyone else, Bully is the best looking of his sibs. even better looking than his Mom and Dad. The Blakester is looking great as well, but where oh where is Queen Bless? Sending Rell over bunches of hugs and kisses, do hope she's feeling some better.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Very striking dogs! What is Aslan's mix? I've been sitting here trying to figure it out. lol There's a little something Rottweiler looking about his face. But then with his chocolatey coloring I was thinking maybe Pit Bull?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Very handsome dogs! They look like they belong with royalty...so dignified and strong!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Dieselsmama said:


> Finally! I've been waiting for more pics of my favorite European crew


Thanks KG,Bless is taking a time out from pics shes trying to drop a couple pounds





luvntzus said:


> Very striking dogs! What is Aslan's mix? I've been sitting here trying to figure it out. lol There's a little something Rottweiler looking about his face. But then with his chocolatey coloring I was thinking maybe Pit Bull?


You must be talking about war,he is Aslans brother.
No worries its easy to mistake bully breeds but they are not Pit bulls their mum is a mix of Neopolitan Mastiff X American bulldog and their sire is a Bullmastiff.



lovemygreys said:


> Very handsome dogs! They look like they belong with royalty...so dignified and strong!


Thank you LMG,if only they had the speed and grace of your dogs! that would be good


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey poochman. I have 1 thing to say with the family comparisons........Aslan is the top of the heep!!! Best looking by far i think!!!!

I had a bello post for ya a few weeks ago but ya missed it i guess. I haven't been on since then.

great pics!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I honestly never knew Aslan was a mix. I must have just glossed over that detail in my head lol. 

Anyway, both Mama and War are very handsome. I love War's color especially. Bruno was a very good looking boy too 

And my boy Blake is looking handsome as ever, I love his little smile!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Aslan has some nice looking relatives! His brother is a very nice looking dog, I love his color.  But both mother and brother have adorable goofy smiles. 

Aslan really does take after his sire in looks.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Your dogs are stunning   

So blake and his brother are both DA?

Is Bless DA?

Just curious.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

jcd said:


> Hey poochman. I have 1 thing to say with the family comparisons........Aslan is the top of the heep!!! Best looking by far i think!!!!


Thanks J i think Aslan is the heeps best too.
I'll have to go look for that Bello post!!



Dakota Spirit said:


> I honestly never knew Aslan was a mix. I must have just glossed over that detail in my head lol.
> 
> Anyway, both Mama and War are very handsome. I love War's color especially. Bruno was a very good looking boy too
> 
> And my boy Blake is looking handsome as ever, I love his little smile!


Dak i often forget he is a mix because i always just tell people he is a bullmastiff saves me time.

I like Wars color too he looks even better in RL.





Mdawn said:


> Aslan really does take after his sire in looks.


Thanks Mdawn,yes mum and brother have big ass smiles for sure.haha

Aslan definetly takes after Bruno in looks and size,its strange because he is more wrinkly than either parent i think that comes from his Neo blood.



Pepper said:


> Your dogs are stunning
> 
> So blake and his brother are both DA?
> 
> ...


Thank you Pep.

No Bless is the most non DA dog i think ive ever met,she loves everything and everyone and is a pleasure to own.

Here is a pic of Aslans other brother Moss,he i see almost every day...


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It is so cool to see the new pics. All are looking great. I really like mom/brother. If War had a little longer muzzle and was breath easy he'd be just what I like!!! He is handsome non the less of course.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Zim now WANTS to go to WAR!!!! *straps on sword and sheild* Reporting for duty!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Here is a pic of Aslans other brother Moss,he i see almost every day...


What a cutie pie! I want to snuggle him!


----------

